# Happy Birthday Old Man!!! (Long, Pic heavy)



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

Well pic heavy-ish, I forgot many of my pictures got deleted 

So, it is my heart rat's birthday, well month. I bought him from a pet store, so no records were kept of his birth. Judging by how old he was when I got him, I'd say he was born in late December- early January. 



*The Beginning:*

I had been begging my parents for years to let me have a rat. I spent all my spare time researching them and begging. I of course, made the puppy promise, you know "I'll feed him, and play with him, and clean up after him". Yeah, that one. So finally after badgering them for so long I was told I could get a rat. I began to stock up on all the things I would need. I bought his cage, bedding, treats, and food, everything a rat could possibly need.
It was my birthday and my parents brought me to the pet store (I know most people think you shouldn't buy from a pet store, but I disagree). I walked to the back where their rats are held and looked in the cage. I wanted them all. So, my dad goes and tells a worker we need help. After I santitize my hands the worker opens the cage. I stick my hand in and they pay me no attention. I was so disappointed. Then I feel tiny little whiskers tickling my hand. From that moment I knew we were meant to be. Me and Gambit. I look to see a tiny little rattie sniffing away at me and licking my fingers. Then like he had known me forever he climbed into my hand. I cradled him close to my face and he started to examine me. Let's just say it was love at first lick.



*The Shoulder Rat:

*I got him home and out of his carrier, from the start he was a shoulder rat. Gambit had not been out of his travel cage for five minutes before he made himself at home on my shoulder. I walked around the house with him gripping my shoulder the entire time. We have been inseperable since.
He can go pretty much anywhere on my shoulder. He has been everywhere from relatives houses to walks outside. He likes to take naps on the back of my neck, tangled up in my hair.



*Ambassador, Traveller:*

He is absolutely the most amazing creature I've ever met. He met my younger cousins and even though some are brats that squeal too loud and squeeze to tight, he is gentle and calm the entire time. He has never met a person he does not like. Once he made a twenty year ols guy coo like a baby at his sweetness. He has met other animals including a yappy chihuahua, that he absolutely despises. 
He has probably traveled well over a thousand miles with me since I've had him. He loves car rides, he starts out staring out the windows and finally settling himself into the crook of my arm for a nice nap. 



*Plenty of Scares, but We Made It:

*I am lucky to have Gambit. There are plenty of times I could have lost him. The most notable two were a heat stroke and a reptillian intruder.
He nearly died of a heat stroke last year while I was in Georgia, luckily my parents noticed he was acting weird and he recieved help in time. I remember my dad calling me and telling me what was going on. I cried like a baby. I thought I was going to lose him. When the people I was travelling (my grandmother, cousin, and aunt) caught wind of it I had to deal with the 'he is just a rat' speech. I cried the entire night, my dad called back early the next morning to tell me he was fine. I spent the rest of the trip resentful torwards my family for their lack of compassion.
A few months ago an snake slipped through the one inch gap at the bottom of Gambit's cage. It had managed to slip inside the house when someone forgot to close the door. Nobody realized since I was at school. I got home and after doing my homework, discovered the three foot rat snake and a bloodied and battered Gambit. The snake had suffered most of the damage though, as Gambit had tore up his face and back pretty badly. I don't know how long I stayed up coddling and comforting the terrified rat. He stayed three days in tank, while I let his cage air out and cleaned it at least five times. 



Gambit is a quirky little guy with a passionate love for all things edible and an equal hate for water. He is a jokester and a cuddler, with a curiosity unrivaled by his younger counter parts. He is the first rat I ever bought and it is a decision I have never regretted.

Happy 2nd Birthday Gambit!!!!









Checking out an open door or planning a daring escape?









Lounging around in a new hammock.









Why you so quick?









More butt.









He was watching TV.....









.....before he realized I was taking a picture.











A love for yogurt bites, that borders on addiction.

​


----------



## Sarina1285 (Sep 15, 2012)

Beautiful tribute for a very handsome rat  Happy Birthday Gambit!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Hooray! Happy Birthday Gambit.


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Happy birthday gambit!


----------

